# 10 Year Old - Womens or Mens Tees



## madgolfer (Sep 11, 2006)

Guys,

I have a 10 year old that has just got his first set of womens clubs (Shorter)

In Junior Comps do they usually play then off Red tees or Yellow tees.

Hes getting PAR 3s now in 4, and hes developing an awsome 3 Wood drive.

Hes talking about playing comps next season.

Thanks

MG


----------



## mandonko (Oct 1, 2006)

Im not sure mate but i would say play off the red, this is because the distance would be more proporionate to his driving distance. Play of all red to maintain consistency and hope he does well.

Competitions i cant comment but it doesnt matter as they would all tea off the same so should be okay.

If you want him to improve too it would help to play further back though


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

I agree with mandonko. He should start by playing from the reds. This will build confidence by giving him a better chance for success. As his game and distance improves he might want to try the par 3s from the forward men's tees. Take it slowly and keep his interest high by letting him feel his success.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

For 10 year olds, most comps will be from red tees.

I don't know how good he is, but if he had the ego I did as a 10 year old, he might WANT to play the mens' tees, even if that means giving up a couple shots a hole. If he's planning on playing on the golf team in high school, I'd definately get him started on white tees by 7th grade at the latest. Nothing like having no experience from the white tees and then playing a tourney there!


----------

